#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  How can I auto backup website ?

## TamillanSivi

:Frown:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :reporter:  :reporter:  :reporter:  :reporter:  :reporter:  :reporter:  :reporter:  :reporter:  :reporter:  :reporter:  :reporter: 
most of the time I was missing for backup my websites database. it's troubling for me. if anybody knows the solution tell me?

----------

